

Ask HN: What are your daily frustrations? - Alesis_Novik

I&#x27;m trying to figure out what are the biggest pains that people experience in our society, especially the demographics that already use technology (and you’re on HN, so you obviously do).<p>So what are the things you have to do or that just happen to you that annoy you and you wish would be different?
======
sarahj
I am actually just drafting up a list of stuff I may want to look into in
2015. Here are my pain points:

Threat Modelling Tools - Even the best ones are glorified drawing tools. I am
unaware of anything at the moment which can track data as it passes through
multiple systems (e.g. user enters in name, name propagates to internal server
A during call y etc.) - any tool has to have an offline option for obvious
reasons.

I will second the fragmented conversation issue. I will add email/messenger
and face-to-face to the mix. e.g. If I ask someone a question in email and
they answer me when we bump into each other on a coffee run then I want to
record this information somewhere - best I have so far is a physical notepad
combined with a text editor - which still means a lot of copying from one
place to the other.

On that same front, knowledge capture. Once I have the answer to that question
I don't want to lose it - but I may want to forget it, but I also want to be
able to remember I know it :) - Wikis work somewhat for this, but mostly lack
searchability because everyone, including myself, is lazy and linking to
things is hard.

~~~
Alesis_Novik
So do you yourself currently use Wikis for knowledge capture or do you do it
in a different way?

~~~
sarahj
Initially I capture it in a notebook/text editor. Then I go through an editing
process and then use Wikis to capture an edited condensed version.

------
ratbr
Fragmented messaging/phone calls and inability to have "seamless"
conversations. For example: WhatsApp, iMessages, google voice, SMS, etc. Also
for phone calls: FaceTime audio, carrier routed calls, google voice, Vonage
extensions, etc.

How I wish there were central dashboards that intelligently sift through
call/message history for each contact based on context across apps and just
routes the message/call through right primitive.

~~~
Alesis_Novik
I know Google Hangouts tried doing some SMS integration, though I've read it
was pulled in Nexus 6.

I've tried looking for a better solution and couldn't find one. Out of
curiosity - what is your day job?

~~~
ratbr
Sorry I never visited back. Yes, google tried it with Hangouts.
Internationally, you can use Hangouts for wifi calling through google voice,
but that did not work in the US for some reason last I checked.

I design/write software; mostly distributed middleware in the internet
industry.

